#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Philippine Forum >  >  Visiting Davao for the first time. Where to eat?

## cooldrix35

Im really excited for next month because Im joining a romance tour heading to Asia. I joined the Davao leg of the tour because I heard there are a lot of Durian fruit in the city, and Im interested in trying out new things like that. I havent tried it yet, but Im pretty curious on how it tastes.

Aside from the fruit, Im also curious about the food in the Philippines in general. Ive seen a couple of videos online and it seems pretty interesting. I dont have any dietary restrictions and Im always game new things to try out. Other than the fact that my stomach can be a little sensitive to oily food, Im willing to try anything.

So, I need suggestions from you guys where to eat. What are other delicacies I shouldnt miss? Where do I go? I appreciate any replies.

----------


## uncle junior

Some take out fried chicken and a couple of bottles if Red Horse.

----------


## Latindancer

Filipino food is utter crap. Have you ever seen a Filipino resuaurant overseas ? They do exist, but are very rare.

Mostly they eat very simple food in the provinces and junk food in the city.

----------


## aging one

Could the OP of this be the same as this?




> I’m travelling to Thailand in three weeks for a romance tour. I’ve heard friends giving me warnings to take care of myself while staying there. They said it’s a nice place but it’s still my first time visiting Asia so I should be careful. Now, I need tips on how to stay safe while in the country.







> I’m really excited for next month because I’m joining a romance tour heading to Asia. I joined the Davao leg of the tour because I heard there are a lot of Durian fruit in the city, and I’m interested in trying out new things like that. I haven’t tried it yet, but I’m pretty curious on how it tastes.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

If your stomach is 'sensitive' to oily food, you will die here. Durian smells like dead rats that have been marinated in a public toilet. The Davao 'specialty' is tuna head - lots of tuna head 'restaurants' on the beach. Make out a will.

----------


## Headworx

Can we just rewind a little on this to the opening sentence. WTAF is a _romance tour_?.

----------


## cooldrix35

> Could the OP of this be the same as this?


Oh cool what a coincidence! If I'm not mistaken the company that's organizing this thing is hosting it in Thailand too but I could be wrong. There are different agencies that offer it so who knows.

@others: Thanks for the output guys. Maybe I'll reconsider eating outside and just stick to hotel food.

----------


## pseudolus

Jollibee Davao Branches | Davao City Directory Online

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Can we just rewind a little on this to the opening sentence. WTAF is a _romance tour_?.


...and why has this supposed American created another account to start a new thread about the same mysterious topic, only changing the country...?

----------


## stroller

"Adobong Aso" is a speciality someone on a 'romance tour' shouldn't miss.  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

Isn't that how John Galt (Keith Summers) first ended up in Asia on a romance tour? Obviously all went downhill for him so maybe not the way to go.

----------


## Latindancer

> ...and why has this supposed American created another account to start a new thread about the same mysterious topic, only changing the country...?


Hmmm....This could be the start of an insidious Smegtastic attack.....

----------


## pseudolus

https://www.lonelyplanet.com/thorntr...e-where-to-eat




> I’m really excited for next month because I’m joining a romance tour heading to Asia. I joined the Davao leg of the tour because I heard there are a lot of Durian fruit in the city, and I’m interested in trying out new things like that. I haven’t tried it yet, but I’m pretty curious on how it tastes.
> 
> Aside from the fruit, I’m also curious about the food in the Philippines in general. I’ve seen a couple of videos online and it seems pretty interesting. I don’t have any dietary restrictions and I’m always game new things to try out. Other than the fact that my stomach can be a little sensitive to oily food, I’m willing to try anything.
> 
> 
> So, I need suggestions from you guys where to eat. What are other delicacies I shouldn’t miss? Where do I go? I appreciate any replies.




https://www.rsdnation.com/node/884422/forum




> I’m really excited for next month because I’m joining a romance tour heading to Asia. I joined the Davao leg of the tour because I heard there are a lot of Durian fruit in the city, and I’m interested in trying out new things like that. I haven’t tried it yet, but I’m pretty curious on how it tastes.Aside from the fruit, I’m also curious about the food in the Philippines in general. I’ve seen a couple of videos online and it seems pretty interesting. I don’t have any dietary restrictions and I’m always game new things to try out. Other than the fact that my stomach can be a little sensitive to oily food, I’m willing to try anything.
> So, I need suggestions from you guys where to eat. What are other delicacies I shouldn’t miss? Where do I go? I appreciate any replies.


https://www.pinoyexchange.com/forums...d.php?t=718535



> *Visiting Davao for the first time. Where to eat?*
> 
> I’m really excited for next month because I’m joining a romance tour heading to Asia. I joined the Davao leg of the tour because I heard there are a lot of Durian fruit in the city, and I’m interested in trying out new things like that. I haven’t tried it yet, but I’m pretty curious on how it tastes.
> 
> Aside from the fruit, I’m also curious about the food in the Philippines in general. I’ve seen a couple of videos online and it seems pretty interesting. I don’t have any dietary restrictions and I’m always game new things to try out. Other than the fact that my stomach can be a little sensitive to oily food, I’m willing to try anything.
> 
> So, I need suggestions from you guys where to eat. What are other delicacies I shouldn’t miss? Where do I go? I appreciate any replies.



Topic: Visiting Davao for the first time. Where to eat?




> cooldrix35
> I’m really excited for next month because I’m joining a romance tour heading to Asia. I joined the Davao leg of the tour because I heard there are a lot of Durian fruit in the city, and I’m interested in trying out new things like that. I haven’t tried it yet, but I’m pretty curious on how it tastes.
> 
> 
> Aside from the fruit, I’m also curious about the food in the Philippines in general. I’ve seen a couple of videos online and it seems pretty interesting. I don’t have any dietary restrictions and I’m always game new things to try out. Other than the fact that my stomach can be a little sensitive to oily food, I’m willing to try anything.
> 
> 
> So, I need suggestions from you guys where to eat. What are other delicacies I shouldn’t miss? Where do I go? I appreciate any replies.


Love, Dating, Marriage & Relationship Forum - Relationship Talk Forum





Visiting Davao for the first time. Where to eat? - Relationship Talk Forum






At a guess, even this is too much for Smeg, unless he is trolling about 200 forums. 

This has all the hall marks of a VERY VERY SHITE PR firm about to drop the following; 


Oh wow so I went to Aussie Drews Steak house in Davao and it was the best.... blah blah .... good value ..... great meat ..... lovely girls .....


Or, it's a plug for the "romance tour".... FFS seriously? It's that isn't it? This fucker wants people to say "heh, what's this Romance Tour company then? "

 :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

It is search engine optimization for the term romance tour

----------


## SKkin

> It is search engine optimization for the term romance tour


"AsianBridesonline . com"




Asian Romance Tours

----------


## SKkin

"Lily - China"






> *Self Description:* I am smart,successful, passionate,faithful,considerate and I also have a nice warm heart
> *Comments:* I am seeking for a man who is sincere,honest,passionate,responsible


 :spam2:

----------


## Latindancer

> This has all the hall marks of a VERY VERY SHITE PR firm about to drop the following; 
> 
> 
> Oh wow so I went to Aussie Drews Steak house in Davao and it was the best.... blah blah .... good value ..... great meat ..... lovely girls .....
> 
> 
> Or, it's a plug for the "romance tour".... FFS seriously? It's that isn't it? This fucker wants people to say "heh, what's this Romance Tour company then? "


Good sleuthing.

----------


## baldrick

> "Lily - China"


Is it romantic if I want to cum in her cleavage ?

----------


## SKkin

> Is it romantic if I want to cum in her cleavage ?


Only if you are sincere...  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

> "Lily - China"





> Is it romantic if I want to cum in her cleavage ?


ABSOLUTELY ... doesn't every Lassie like and appreciate a Pearl Necklace?

----------


## pseudolus

> Is it romantic if I want to cum in her cleavage ?



As long as you don't wipe your cock on the curtains afterwards.

----------


## katie23

> ABSOLUTELY ... doesn't every Lassie like and appreciate a Pearl Necklace?


Count me out. I can buy my own pearl necklace (and earrings!) from the many stalls at Festival Mall in Alabang. Heh...

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Wife's in Davao as I type. She had tuna head and tuna belly for dinner last night. She had never been there before...I had, and passed.

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> Is it romantic if I want to cum in his cleavage ?
> 
> 
> As long as you don't wipe your cock on the curtains afterwards.


...and buy him a pint first.

----------


## fishlocker

What ever trips your trigger.^ :Popworm:

----------


## Dillinger

> I heard there are a lot of Durian fruit in the city, and I’m interested in trying out new things like that. I haven’t tried it yet, but I’m pretty curious on how it tastes


It tastes like someone elses sick




> I need suggestions from you guys where to eat. What are other delicacies I shouldn’t miss? Where do I go? I appreciate any replies.


McDonalds

----------

